# Teddy and Murphy (male guinea pigs) S****horpe lincolnshire uk



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

Teddy and Murphy










Teddy
D.O.B: January 2010
Sex: Male Guinea pig

Murphy
D.O.B: May 2009
Sex: Male Guinea pig.

Teddy is ginger and Murphy is black and white. They are both very lovely, sweet and cute. Murphy loves to make dens out of newspaper and tips his hooded bed upside down and hides inside. He is also very confident when it comes to standing at the bars wheeking for his vegetable treat! Teddy however is shyer, but is certainly growing in confidence.Teddy loves to sleep on his soft bed or in a nice comfy cuddle sack. They both love a cuddle.

Please contact via email to [email protected] or [email protected]
All adoptions are subject to a home check and the agreement of our terms and conditions found here -
http://www.popcornparadiseanimalrescue.co.uk/termsandconditions.html


----------

